# How can I help him?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

*sigh* my first fish is not doing so well. I've had him sense i was in the sixth grade and hes nearing 3 years old. (Betta if you didnt catch that) Hes a fighter. Hes gone through so much. And i thought he was doing better. Well now he has cloudy eye. Had it for bout a week, and im treating with bettafix. His color is going away again...(happened a year ago and he turned an ugly purple/red know idea why?) And all day he just sits on the bottom of the tank slightly slanted and not moving hardly. When i come over he does his best to swim but i can tell hes straining. Its killing me watching him hold on. I dont know what to do. Hes had so many diseases and hes old as it is... Im sure hes going to die soon, but its going so slowly... He still eats and all... 

Anything I can do...

btw my mom is convinced fish dont have pain. thats not true is it? I would think in the condition hes in hes in a lot of pain...i dont know. Always wondered this...


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Not sure about whether or not cloud eye causes pain (i would assume so, but again, not sure)
Yes, fish can feel pain...

Do a water change, add a half dose extra conditioner to the water, preferably something that helps with slime coat, and, if you have it, I would suggest melafix. It really works wonders. (I can only use this if I'm careful, as I'm allergic to tea-tree oil)


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

All animals feel pain. They have a nervous system, they feel pain.

Anyway, you could try a real antibiotic. Try some Maracyn, it might help. Bettafix wont do much for a real disease. Make sure the temp is up a bit and the water is clean. With all of that, he should get better, assuming he isnt about to die from old age. Bettas are not long lived fish.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I was given a sick betta to cure with fading color. Antibiotic erythromycin worked well. Three years is pretty old for a betta


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Bettas also die from using Melafix and Bettafix. I refuse to use it. For cloudy eye I use aquarium salt at 2 teaspoons per gallon and either penicillin or tetracycline.


----------

